# Porter Cable 4216 jig and 1/4" bits.



## oil field trash (Apr 20, 2009)

Stoped at woodcraft today to check out their Porter Cable jigs. sence I have a 1/4" router I wanted to make sure what I had would work. Was informed that they only had 1/2" dovetail router bits that would work on the 4216 jig.
Seems like you must have a 7 degree router bit that no other degree dovetail bit will work.
Is this rightI my way of thinking if you made pins and tails with an 8 degree bit thwy would work just as well as if you mafe pins and tails with a 7 degree bit.
What am I missing here?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi VERN

It's best to use the 1/4" shank bits,,,with the dovetail jig,,in that way you have just a little bit more room in the guide..

But it comes down to what type of dovetails you want to put in,,the norm is 1/2" wide with a 12deg..for the norm blind dovetails but if you want to but in though type dovetails then you want to use 7/16" or 1 /2" wide dovetail bits with a 7deg.or 8deg. on the bits..

So to say your 1/4" router will work just fine with the dovetail jig..


=====




oil field trash said:


> Stoped at woodcraft today to check out their Porter Cable jigs. sence I have a 1/4" router I wanted to make sure what I had would work. Was informed that they only had 1/2" dovetail router bits that would work on the 4216 jig.
> Seems like you must have a 7 degree router bit that no other degree dovetail bit will work.
> Is this rightI my way of thinking if you made pins and tails with an 8 degree bit thwy would work just as well as if you mafe pins and tails with a 7 degree bit.
> What am I missing here?


----------



## oil field trash (Apr 20, 2009)

The fellow working at Woodcraft could not find a 1/4" 7 degree dovetail bit which would work. Neither White side or Frued had them for sale in his cataloge. Acording to him I need a 7 degree and only a 7 degree will work.

I am green as a gourd at this but my thought are an 8 degree bit shoud work if you cut both pins and tails with the same one.
Am I wrong in my thinking.

I appreciate the responce Bob.
:help:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi VERN

It can be 7deg or 8deg.

16 pc 1/4 Shank Dovetail Router Bit Set For Leigh Jig - eBay (item 140316415169 end time Apr-30-09 17:41:57 PDT)

5pc Top Bearing Dovetail Router Bit Set For Keller Jig - eBay (item 130302635444 end time May-02-09 18:37:16 PDT)

2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Keller Jig (1633+1643) - eBay (item 130299424039 end time May-10-09 18:08:31 PDT)

====



oil field trash said:


> The fellow working at Woodcraft could not find a 1/4" 7 degree dovetail bit which would work. Neither White side or Frued had them for sale in his cataloge. Acording to him I need a 7 degree and only a 7 degree will work.
> 
> I am green as a gourd at this but my thought are an 8 degree bit shoud work if you cut both pins and tails with the same one.
> Am I wrong in my thinking.
> ...


----------

